
Groovy 3.0 Released - helfire
https://groovy-lang.org/releasenotes/groovy-3.0.html
======
zmmmmm
Congrats to the team - it's been a huge undertaking and a long time and many
fundamental improvements to the language are included, including a lot of
harmonisations to make Groovy syntax compatible with more recent features of
Java.

------
cogman10
Does anyone know if there are any known breaking changes? I know they wrote a
new parser which is the reason for the 3.0, but I can't find any place that
lists out what's known to be breaking.

